# I do not have a gas mask



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess if I need a mask - chances are it would only be a temporary measure to stay alive another couple of minutes/hours... There are no trains or plants close enough to me to worry about gas spills

If I need one it would be because troops are getting ready to breach the front door....

I just do not see the need for a mask

IF - it comes down to it... I will get one from a local UN soldier as needed


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking tear gas or a chemical spill. Or just the gas coming from boat bottom paint when sanded.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are several reasons to have them.
Poison gas is 99.999% out of being used here.
Possible conditions for need;
Nuclear strike, keeping radioactive dust out of your lungs, external contaminants can be washed off, expired filters will do the job.
Tear gas or other irritants used in local unrest/riots, I keep two in each Jeep, left over habit from team membership.
Extreme cold weather conditions, keep face from getting frostbite.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have 2 Rottweilers. If I can live through their gas, there's NOTHING tear gas can do to me! Right? lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't have one either. I do have a couple respirators though. 

Will the surplus masks protect against airborne diseases with the right filters? That would be a good reason to have some if they do.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hear gas masks are popular with some residents of Colorado


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I don't have one either. I do have a couple respirators though.
> 
> Will the surplus masks protect against airborne diseases with the right filters? That would be a good reason to have some if they do.


The filters rated as "NBC" are intended to protect against "N"uclear, "B"iological, and "C"hemical attacks.
That should include most airborne diseases.

The reason I picked up the cheap ones from BUDK was for the riot/tear gas use that will inevitably occur at the onset of societal collapse... or another "Ferguson" but more local.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> There are several reasons to have them.
> Poison gas is 99.999% out of being used here.
> Possible conditions for need;
> Nuclear strike, keeping radioactive dust out of your lungs, external contaminants can be washed off, expired filters will do the job.
> ...


Palisades Nuclear Plant: Is it safe? | MLive.com
Feds Report Improvements at Palisades Nuclear Plant, But Say There's Still More Work to Do | NBC Chicago
http://www.palisadespower.com/

Not far away


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> There are several reasons to have them.
> Poison gas is 99.999% out of being used here.
> Possible conditions for need;
> Nuclear strike, keeping radioactive dust out of your lungs, external contaminants can be washed off, expired filters will do the job.
> ...


there may be reasons... but based on where I am at... Not so much

extreme cold weather - I have better ways then a gas mask...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can not see the need for me to have one, either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can not see the need for me to have one, either.


You are east of the Farley nuclear plant. Something to consider.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Putting up warnings of an epidemic and confronting a crowd to dissuade them from you BOL, wearing a gas mask might come in handy as opposed to just blazing a way. Just an additional option.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Putting up warnings of an epidemic and confronting a crowd to dissuade them from you BOL, wearing a gas mask might come in handy as opposed to just blazing a way. Just an additional option.


If I am confronting crowds I want a full view of wants around me..and I want to be behind lots of wood, sand bags, and metal


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If I am confronting crowds I want a full view of wants around me..and I want to be behind lots of wood, sand bags, and metal


Agreed but I would like to keep them as far from where I and mine are as possible. Just one possible option and admittedly it would not always be a practical solution.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Once S has HTF... getting close to my house will be much different then today...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Heck I can wear my Tyvex suit,latex gloves I got for the Ebola scare with the gas mask for All Hallows Eve

Last time They thought I was a Knight,and not a Knight of Columbus didn't go over well in Detroit, so I changed it to a Man Seed.Now with a mask on there will be no doubt


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Uh, CS gas? (tear gas)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I didn't have one till this week


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Maine kind of has a lot of nuclear reactors to the western state boundaries. Check your state here: NRC: Operating Nuclear Power Reactors (by Location or Name) Here is a wind map: Wind Map


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Gas mask will be the LAST prep I ever buy - after I get a missile silo built in the mountains of my own personal deserted island.

Civilians don't understand the role of a gas mask. They think you can live with one on your face for days or weeks waiting for the fall out to clear. Not So!

People who don a mask, to avoid an actual bio/chem threat only extend their life by a few hours or days. The purpose of having our military use them is to keep the soldier fighting after his fate has already been sealed. Keep that gun running and pointed down range.

You may benefit from a gas mask if there is a rail car disaster and some of the chemicals break loose in your neighborhood. You could put the mask on and use it to get 30 minutes away from the spill. But in the 100 year history of people having gas masks, there is not one single documented example where someone did that AND it made a difference. Civilians in the US that have donned a mask in their home for a chem-event lived just like the rest of the sheeple with out a mask.

Save your money. Get everything else first. There is a 99.99% chance that a gas mask will be as useless as a screen door on a submarine when the SHTF.

Gas Masks Were Useless In:
Katrina
Mt. St. Hellens
All of the earthquakes in California
Any of the mass shootings

And in 9-11, the firefighters that are dying of lung diseases were wearing scott airpacks - better than a gas mask.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Gas mask will be the LAST prep I ever buy - after I get a missile silo built in the mountains of my own personal deserted island.
> 
> Civilians don't understand the role of a gas mask. They think you can live with one on your face for days or weeks waiting for the fall out to clear. Not So!
> 
> ...


However, they work perfectly fine during times of civil unrest.
If I need to move through tear gassed streets to get back to my loved ones, a mask will grant me an advantage
If, heaven forbid, martial law is ever declared, it will keep me going longer.

For all the scenarios you wish to bring up where a mask isn't helpful... like floods, volcanoes, blizzards... etc, there are just as many where it can help.
If I can get a fully functional mask and filters for <$50, I'm going to.
You don't have to. That's up to you.
However, don't discourage others who prep differently than yourself. We all have our reasons and our methods, and they don't have to be the same.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't forget pandemics. Yeah, your supposed to huncker down and not go out but what happens if you have to! A mask will come in handy right about then.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Don't forget pandemics. Yeah, your supposed to huncker down and not go out but what happens if you have to! A mask will come in handy right about then.


Along with a CFP-90 by DJ Industries that's in the mail system. I seen elsewhere you may like the beast


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Don't forget pandemics. Yeah, your supposed to huncker down and not go out but what happens if you have to! A mask will come in handy right about then.


a gas mask for pandemic???? I am thinking - NO


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> However, they work perfectly fine during times of civil unrest.
> If I need to move through tear gassed streets to get back to my loved ones, a mask will grant me an advantage
> If, heaven forbid, martial law is ever declared, it will keep me going longer.
> 
> ...


I would never discourage a person from prepping... However, in when I look at where i live, what is around me, how far i work from home... I doubt I will ever need a gas mask... The need for me to have one are so low.. that if i was prepped on everything else and had an extra $50... I would rather buy chocolate or lottery tickets.

If you live near a DOW chemical plant or have a uncle that eats nothing but beans... ok...

I also do not have a chemical suit...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i can tell you from experience gas masks do not filter out smells.
a chemical attack if all you have is a gas mask and you think your good think again most NBC stuff will be absorbed through the skin and then your screwed usually they dump a blister agent first this will burn out the filters in 15 seconds then dump a nerve (if your lucky) or worse such as a blood or a choking agent. tear gas (or CS if that's what you want to call it) is not really a problem as anyone that has been in a combat arms unit can vouch, we used to go through the chamber every 6 months as part of weapons qualification
you kind of get used to it.
a gas mask is on my least priority list and I don't really think I need one.
last thought, if a dirty situation happens I am pretty sure half the people who even have one will not get it on in time you have seconds not minutes to get that sucker on or your toast.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was joking about the farting uncle


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would never discourage a person from prepping... However, in when I look at where i live, what is around me, how far i work from home... I doubt I will ever need a gas mask... The need for me to have one are so low.. that if i was prepped on everything else and had an extra $50... I would rather buy chocolate or lottery tickets.
> 
> If you live near a DOW chemical plant or have a uncle that eats nothing but beans... ok...
> 
> I also do not have a chemical suit...


Perfectly responsible from your point of view. You've assessed the risk, and found it to be marginal to non-existent.
I simply took issue with GT's blanket suggestion that we shouldn't consider them as a viable option.
For many, it may not be at all. For others, it could be a near certainty.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with others stating that having one mask per person is a sensible prep. I have one and both of my young daughters have one each as well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I agree with others stating that having one mask per person is a sensible prep. I have one and both of my young daughters have one each as well.


Are you near a chemical plant or train track?

I have thought about prepping anti tank rounds.. (joking)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you near a chemical plant or train track?
> 
> I have thought about prepping anti tank rounds.. (joking)


I mostly have them in the event of CS being used, but also just in case. I do not have any chem plants right near by and the closet nuke reactor is about 40 miles away. I have been exposed to CS through the Army multiple times and my ex-wife was exposed one time by accident as well (littel misunderstanding about grenade markings, Lol), so I know how debilitating the stuff is. More the panic it creates. My 8 and 10 year old Daughters do not need to experience that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Gas mask will be the LAST prep I ever buy - after I get a missile silo built in the mountains of my own personal deserted island.
> 
> Civilians don't understand the role of a gas mask. They think you can live with one on your face for days or weeks waiting for the fall out to clear. Not So!
> 
> ...


yes, but ever wonder why riot cops wear gas masks?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't have one. Unless I am at work I am not normally clean shaven so it just seems pretty pointless. I have some half mask respirators which may be of use depending on circumstance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would never discourage a person from prepping... However, in when I look at where i live, what is around me, how far i work from home... I doubt I will ever need a gas mask... The need for me to have one are so low.. that if i was prepped on everything else and had an extra $50... I would rather buy chocolate or lottery tickets.
> 
> If you live near a DOW chemical plant or have a uncle that eats nothing but beans... ok...
> 
> I also do not have a chemical suit...


Any Health and Safety professional/manager familiar with the different types of respirators inclusive of air supplied. Will tell you they function as escape PPE.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

I have considered a gas mask... and decline as well as a few others here. I am not one to WANT to be in a riot scenario, nor do I want to be near one. Once upon a time - I used one at work. More of a dust mask than a gas mask - per-se - I was responsible for cleaning up silica dust, and dry caustic lime (only if it gets wet). You need properly fitted for the masks to be efficient - so, please, ask a professional for help before you buy one. There are tests out there to see if the masks work properly. If any bit of air can break through any seal. You may as well kiss your well $pent cash good bye.


----------

